
You Should Be Terrified That People Who Like “Hamilton” Run Our Country - legodt
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2016/07/you-should-be-terrified-that-people-who-like-hamilton-run-our-country
======
matt-attack
I haven't seen the musical but I've listened to the album quite a lot. It's
excellent in my opinion.

The author admits to not even seeing the musical. I question if he's even
listened to the music.

------
cLeEOGPw
Title reeks of sensationalism.

